# Dallas Meetup?



## enigmahack (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll be in Dallas/Irving from July 5th, to the 10th and thought it would be cool to meet up with any cubers for a couple hours after supper or something like that. 

Anyone in the area that would be down for that? I'll have a rental so driving won't be an issue (and I'll have GPS so I can find stuff lol)

Send me a PM if interested, or e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 6, 2009)

Phew - I made it to Dallas, so e-mail me if you want to hook up for a couple hours


----------

